# Pets to Spain.



## goggs (May 28, 2005)

Our Vet asked where we were going last year which we replied France only.He anounced that if we had been going to Spain we would need an Animal/livestock import Licence to take our pets through.
Does this run true and are owners taking a chance of not being caught ??

Goggs(Gordon).


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon Goggs!

At the moment we are in Calpe (Costa Blanca). We arrived here a couple of weeks ago after driving down theough France.
This is our first trip here in the M/Home with Dylan Dawg, and we made lots of enquiries to ensure we got it right! (with help from our friends on this site!).

In short, no problem as long as your pet has his Passport as this will cover him for travel througout the EEC
Our vet recommended that we treat him with "Stronghold" against Heartworm once a month as he reckoned it was more of a danger than Rabies.
His advice was to use "Frontline" for fleas and Ticks, and "Stronghold" for the heartworm, but to stagger treatment, so we are treating with "Frontline" on the 1st. of the month, and "Stronghold on the 15th. of the month. In our case that means that he will be due a treatment of "Frontline" just before our return to the UK at the end of November, which will work in well with the vet at our point of Departure.

I hope it all goes well with you, as we were very unsure about bringing Dylan with us, but so far no problem (fingers crossed!).


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Glad that Dylan is enjoying his first Spanish trip Rob!! :lol: 
We will be off to France and Spain with our two yorkies early Dec for 3 months and have alos being doing our homework ... both now have passports and a recent trip to the vet ensured that they will be protected also against just about everything we hope!
Our two were changed a few months ago from Advantix to ADVOCATE for flea prevention with our trip in mind as Advocate also protects against heartworm. 
Sandflies are the other worry (mainly found in gardens etc not on the beach!) ... they are a risk in Southern Spain after dusk and you can buy Scallibor collars which protect for 6 months.
Gordon - know nothing of an Animal/livestock import licence and I think I have read all the information available by now!!! Ana xx


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The import/export licence used to be required but with the new blue passport this is no longer required.
thanks Ana for the info re Advantix/advocate didn't know about that one.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

on this subject i emailed defra asking if i needed any other documentation to take a westie to spain,this is the reply.
Hi Lou
Thank you for your enquiry. All you need is the EU Pet Passport provided the rabies vaccinations are up to date. You can travel 21 days after the vaccination. If you wish to return to the UK your dog should have a blood test after the vaccination - 6 months after a successful blood test you can bring your dog back to the UK using the passport.

Regards

Robert Coleman
Leicester AHDO


----------

